# Periodization Training for Bodybuilders



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay, before I get started I want to make sure everybody is sitting down. In this article, I’m not going to talk about diet, leptin, setpoint or anything like that. Instead, for the first time in a very long while I’m actually going to write a training article. I know, you’re shocked, which is why [...]

*Read More...*


----------

